# Would this work?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everyone. Been riding road for years now, but this past year, I purchased an Open UP and have been riding 65% off road now and 35% road. Loving it!!

Anyways, it's that time now....thinking about making some changes to my gravel bike. 

Current drivetrain set up:
- Sram Force 1 x hydraulics
- Easton EC90 SL direct mount Chainring (38) with Easton EC90SL cinco cranks
- Post mount Sram disc brakes
- Sram 10-42 XO cassette
- Industry Nine hubs with Sram XD driver hub body

This is what I would like to do:

- Ultegra di2 hydraulics
- XTR di2 rear derailleur 
- keep my Sram 10-42 cassette 
- keep the same Sram rotors/ post mount disc brakes
- keep the same cranks and chainring

It this swap pretty straight forward? Or am I totally missing something here? Just want to be sure before I start ordering the shifters and rear derailleur.

Thank you!!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

FYI You might get a bigger and more qualified audience on the Components/Wrenching branch.

I have no idea myself.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> This is what I would like to do:
> - keep the same Sram rotors/ post mount disc brakes


Am I reading that right? You want to use Ultegra shifters with Sram Brakes?


----------



## TFmike (Jul 8, 2012)

tlg said:


> Am I reading that right? You want to use Ultegra shifters with Sram Brakes?


This. Sram and Shimano hydraulics cannot be mixed. At all. Everything else you mentioned should be just fine but you will need to change your brake calipers. I don't know if Shimano offers post mount road calipers anymore, if not I had heard of some people using XT level calipers with Shimano road levers at one point but I don't know how wide spread that compatibility ran.

Hope also makes the RX4 road caliper that is Shimano compatible and post mount. It's 4 piston too.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

TFmike said:


> This. Sram and Shimano hydraulics cannot be mixed. At all. Everything else you mentioned should be just fine but you will need to change your brake calipers. I don't know if Shimano offers post mount road calipers anymore, if not I had heard of some people using XT level calipers with Shimano road levers at one point but I don't know how wide spread that compatibility ran.
> 
> Hope also makes the RX4 road caliper that is Shimano compatible and post mount. It's 4 piston too.



Thank you for your feedback. I thought to myself shortly after the post...duh! Shimano shifters with sram calipers☺

Anyways the conversion is done. Swapped out mechanical sram force 1x to :

Shimano ultegra 8070 di2 hydraulics shifters with XTR di2 rear derailleur and new shimano brake calipers and hoses. Set up only the right shifter for up and down shifts, and left the left shifter for braking only. Thought about setting up shifting like etap utilizing both shifters.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## davesupra (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks great! Did you get to ride it yet?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

davesupra said:


> Looks great! Did you get to ride it yet?


Thank you! Unfortunately not yet. It was completed the same day I was leaving town. Will ride her this weekend!


----------

